# How To Connect a Pc and Laptop using a LAN Cable...



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All
i just bought a Lan Cable to make a network between my desktop and laptop
so i can make a file transfer between them, and play games over lan


i plug it in both of them
and i putted these IPs:
Desktop:
192.168.1.1
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.2
via TCP/Ip v4

Laptop:
192.168.1.2
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1

they identified each other

but my laptop give me a yellow "!" mark
and it can't access my desktop
and didn't have a internet too..

can anybody help me please ?

thanks in advance


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

you have to use DHCP on laptop or have to change your laptop ip address 192.168.1.4........255 your gateway 192.168.1.1 and if you use DHCP automatic assing IP address it's better.


----------



## SA8TECH (May 12, 2011)

You probably want to look into creating Home network.... 

What OS do you have?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Desktop must be 192.168.1.2 and gateway same for both 192.168.1.1 
Laptop must be 192.168.1.3 or you can go between 192.168.1.2 .... 192.168.1.255


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

SA8TECH said:


> You probably want to look into creating Home network....
> 
> What OS do you have?


i wrote them above, however:
Desktop: Win 7 32 Bit
Laptop: Win 7 64 Bit
both are Ultimate Edition


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

betranu said:


> Desktop must be 192.168.1.2 and gateway same for both 192.168.1.1
> Laptop must be 192.168.1.3 or you can go between 192.168.1.2 .... 192.168.1.255


This. You set one up to obtain IP address information automatically or you can set it up to use ICS.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> This. You set one up to obtain IP address information automatically or you can set it up to use ICS.


oh sorry forget to reply to betranu post
it didn't work


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

setup the main pc as workgroup pc, setup obtain ip automatically on the laptop setup laptop as workgroup (same name) and share through ICS


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

After all this you can setup home group easy to use for you.

Home sweet homegroup: Networking the easy way in Windows 7


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Just make sure you are using correct LAN cable.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

the laptop says in homegroup:
"Homegroup is not ready yet. please try again in a few minutes.
if this message continues to appear, click the link to start the homegroup troubleshooter"

the troubleshooter didn't find any problems.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"so i can make a file transfer between them, and play games over lan"

Zeraxz you have receieved advice not pertinent to your request.

You need the correct cable which is a crossover cable not a regular straight thru cable.
You do not put a gateway entry in nor a dns entry. You have no gateway off your subnet.
IP addressing is correct.
Same workgroup is correct.
Ignore the ICS stuff since that is not pertinent
Make sure both pcs firewalls allow file and printer sharing
create the same account with same password on both and logon to both with this account.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Is your domain name on both computer WORKGROUP please check.Also can you ping from laptop to desktop computer.First start on your desktop computer create home group than it will give you password like 45YN5V something like that then go to laptop and try to put this password into the laptop.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

> "so i can make a file transfer between them, and play games over lan"
> 
> Zeraxz you have receieved advice not pertinent to your request.
> 
> ...


check the attachment, i think i didn't understand you well
and see if this what i did is right or not. (this is from the Desktop PC)



> Is your domain name on both computer WORKGROUP please check.Also can you ping from laptop to desktop computer.First start on your desktop computer create home group than it will give you password like 45YN5V something like that then go to laptop and try to put this password into the laptop.


yes both are WORKGROUP 
i got a password, but the laptop didn't give me something like put a password here

and both firewalls has allow "file and printer sharing"

and idk how to make a ping

sorry i have 0% knowledge in networking


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

just go to serach above start button and type in CMD when it's appear right click on it and run as a administator in the CMD screen type in 

c:\ Ping 192.168.1.2 or 192.168.1.3 I mean whatever your ip address on laptop or desktop you can use this command on both computer. Is your laptop Win7 home edition or what ?


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

ok i got
==========
C:\Users\ZeraX>ping 192.168.1.2

Pinging 192.168.1.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
=================================

and i have Ultimate


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

so this from laptop or desktop computer. Everything is fine no lost on connection it's working. But did you create home group on desktop which computer primary desktop or laptop. If it's desktop create home group
on laptop must be ask password then you can enter number and letter
or on laptop try to open action center and join from there but your both computer on home network. You can map your desktop computer go to start\computer right click and manage try this


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

this was from desktop and laptop.
the homegroup primary is from desktop pc.
but in laptop, Maximum = 1ms

in laptop when i go to homegroup, i receive:
"Homegroup is not ready yet. please try again in a few minutes.
if this message continues to appear, click the link to start the homegroup troubleshooter"


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

did you try to map your computer each other Laptop and desktop ?

then start game on desktop then go to LAN setting in the game


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

both in network map, displaying only the desktop Pc
in laptop, i can't access it.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

in other words
the laptop can see the desktop pc, but the desktop can't see the laptop


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Didi you right click on desktop PC go to C drive right click and properties then you will see sharing option on tabs


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As wand3r3r said earlier and I should have noticed this, you need a crossover cable to acomplish your goal.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

betranu said:


> Didi you right click on desktop PC go to C drive right click and properties then you will see sharing option on tabs


in my desktop, yes there is, it was off and i putted on.
but in my laptop there's not...



> As wand3r3r said earlier and I should have noticed this, you need a crossover cable to acomplish your goal.


can you provide a clear photo of it ??


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

crossover cable - Google Search


----------

